# Jerk Nation is Reviewed by Beef Jerky Reviews.org "5 Stars - The BEST"



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 9, 2010)

You can't ask for much more than this...

Read the Review HERE: *Jerk Nation - Original Spicy | Beef Jerky Reviews*

5 Stars - The Best

They said we are a better value than Jack Links and Oberto, and taste better.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 9, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 11, 2010)

We sent out a couple of releases - 

PR.Com - Beef Jerky Goes Gourmet

1888 PRess Release with YouTube Video - Shake n' Season Beef Jerky

24-7 Press Release


----------

